# Θαλασσινές εικόνες και Ταξίδια - Seascapes > Ταξιδεύοντας - Journeying > Εμπειρίες  απο ταξίδι  με πλοίο >  Ταξίδι από Χίο προς Οινούσσες και πίσω

## DimitrisT

Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους φίλους του Ναυτιλία.Σάββατο 25 Ιουλίου ξεκινάει η δυήμερη εξόρμηση μου στις Οινούσσες με το πλοίο Οινούσσαι ΙΙΙ.
DSCF1270.jpg
Μετά την αναχώρηση  Erturk I & Chios για Τσεσμέ,
DSCF1267.jpg
DSCF1268.jpg
είμαστε έτοιμοι και μεις για αναχώρηση........

----------


## DimitrisT

......και το ταξίδι μας ξεκινά.......
DSCF1271.jpg

DSCF1272.jpg

DSCF1273.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Καθώς αφήνουμε πίσω μας το λιμάνι της Χίου και βάζουμε πλώρη για Οινούσσες......
DSCF1279.jpg

DSCF1280.jpg
...... συναντάμε τον Διαγόρας που κατευθύνετε στην Χίο

DSCF1283.jpg

DSCF1286.jpg
Συνεχίζεται.........

----------


## DimitrisT

Οι καιρικές συνθήκες ιδανικές για ταξίδι
DSCF1287.jpg
Μετά από 45 λεπτά άφιξη  στις Οινούσσες ή Αιγνούσα (όπως τη λέμε στη Χίο)
DSCF1289.jpg
Λίγο πριν το λιμάνι συναντάμε ένα ξωκλήσι και το άγαλμα της Οινουσσιώτισσας με τη μορφή γοργόνας
DSCF1290.jpg
DSCF1291.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

λιμάνι των Οινουσσών......
DSCF1293.jpg
DSCF1295.jpg
DSCF1296.jpg
DSCF1297.jpg
DSCF1298.jpg
Συνεχίζεται.........

----------


## DimitrisT

Δίπλα από το λιμάνι της Αγνούσας βρίσκεται η παραλία Κάθισμα.
DSCF1308.jpg
2η άφιξη του Οινούσσαι ΙΙΙ την ίδια μέρα .......
DSCF1304.jpg
DSCF1305.jpg
απόνερα του πλοίου
DSCF1306.jpg

----------


## Super Jet

υπεροχες οι φωτογραφίες και αρκετα ωραία η παραλία.

----------


## DimitrisT

Το λιμάνι από το μπαλκόνι του σπιτιού που έμενα
DSCF1299.jpg
και το Λισσός εν πλω για Χίο λίγο πριν το ηλιοβασίλεμα
DSCF1309b.jpg
Συνεχίζεται......

----------


## Thanasis89

Δημήτρη είναι πολύ ωραίες οι εικόνες που μας χαρίζεις και πραγματικά περιμένω την συνέχεια... 

Υ.Γ :Μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχω φτιάξει βαλίτσα...  :Wink:

----------


## DimitrisT

Ελπίζω φίλε Θανάση με τις υπόλοιπες εικόνες από το λιμάνι της Αιγνούσας(Δυστυχώς λόγο του καύσωνα που επικρατούσε εκείνο το 2ήμερο οι  μετακινήσεις ήταν περιορισμένες και δεν μπόρεσα να γυρίσω όλο το νησί) να σε πείσω να έρθεις προς τα μέρη μου  :Wink: .

----------


## DimitrisT

Κυριακή 26 Ιουλίου ,η ώρα της επιστροφής πλησιάζει,επιβίβαση στο Οινούσσαι ΙΙΙ και μερικές τελευταίες φωτογραφίες από το λιμάνι.
DSCF1313.JPG

DSCF1314.jpg

DSCF1316.jpg

DSCF1317.jpg

DSCF1319.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Το πλοίο λύνει τους κάβους και σιγά σιγά αφήνουμε τον ντόκο και το λιμάνι
DSCF1318.jpg

DSCF1321.jpg

DSCF1323.jpg

DSCF1325.jpg

DSCF1326.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Οι καλές καιρικές συνθήκες κάνουν άνετο το ταξίδι μας
DSCF1327.jpg
και μετά από 40 λεπτά πλησιάζουμε στην Χίο. 
DSCF1329.jpg
Προσπερνάμε το αγκυροβολημένο Αιολίς και μειώνουμε ταχύτητα μέχρι να σταματήσουμε γιατί...............
DSCF1332.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

......την ίδια ώρα καταπλέει το κρουαζιερόπλοιο Salamis Glory,
DSCF1337.jpg
με την βοήθεια του ρ/κ Μιχάλης Σ το πλοίο δένει με ασφάλεια
DSCF1341.jpg
DSCF1343.jpg
DSCF1346.jpg
Μετά από αρκετά λεπτά αναμονής μπήκαμε στο λιμάνι και το ταξίδι μας έφτασε στο τέλος του.

----------


## douzoune

Δημήτρη σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για το φωτορεπορτάζ!! Μικρό ταξίδι μεν, ασυνήθιστο δε με όμορφες εικόνες από τις Οινούσσες που σπάνια βλέπουμε!!!

----------


## Thanasis89

Καμιά φορά δεν έχει σημασία αν πας μακριά ή κοντά για να μας χαρίσεις ωραίες εικόνες... Εξάλλου είναι κάτι που δεν βλέπουμε συχνά ! Ξεχωριστό αφιερωμα Δημήτρη ! Σ' Ευχαριστούμε ! Να είσαι καλά ! 


Οι Οινούσσες έχουν την ησυχία που επιζητώ... Αυτό τα λέει όλα !  :Wink:

----------

